# New smoker research and advice please!



## jgagner (Apr 13, 2021)

Hi All,

 I am currently using a vertical Masterbuilt smoker which is my first one that has been great for the past two years as a newbie. I have started looking into a new pellet grills because my grill is falling apart. Just looking for some advice/ opinions on newer models.

I've looked at the Traeger Pro Series... https://www.homedepot.com/p/Traeger-Pro-Series-34-Pellet-Grill-in-Bronze-TFB88PZB/311102901

Pit Boss... https://www.lowes.com/pd/Pit-Boss-Pit-Boss-1150-Pro-Series-Pellet-Grill/5000183181

Z Grill... https://www.lowes.com/pd/Z-GRILLS-ZPG-700D-694-sq-in-Bronze-Pellet-Grill-and-Smoker/5001255587

Much appreciated any feedback!!

Jim


----------



## sandyut (Apr 13, 2021)

check out the rec teq RT-700

T****r is not all that great...IMO...cant suggest them for nuttin.


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 13, 2021)

i have a pitboss 1000 i'm pretty happy with but i will say i get better smoked meats from my mes 30.  i do use a smoke tube in the pellet grill/smoker to get extra smoke on my food because with pellet grills in my opinion you don't get a whole lot of smoke flavor especially running at higher temps.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Apr 13, 2021)

Another vote for Rec Tec.


----------



## DougE (Apr 13, 2021)

I'm also getting ready to buy a pellet grill and have pretty much decided to go with Camp Chef. I like the idea of being able to add the optional sidekick, and the gen 2 controller seems to be more adjustable as far as temp/smoke level than a lot of the others.


----------



## chesterinflorida (Apr 13, 2021)

What you list,  the Recteq is best.  Grilla Grilla is about on par with them and a little less expensive.  These along with camp chef are pretty decent.  Green Mountain is also pretty good.

Once past that you will get to American made higher quality smokers.  Smokin Brothers makes some nice not super high priced model.  Above these you will find the Yoder’s, Pitts and Spitts, Mak, Lonestar Grilla and a few other.

Lots to choose from.


----------



## Yopasjim (Apr 13, 2021)

I suggest GREEN MOUNTAIN GRILL.  I had a Daniel Boone... not a lick of problems for 2 years!  I upgraded to a Jim Bowie Prime Plus with WiFi!  Incredible smoker!  Love it!  Easy to cook with and looks great on the patio!


----------



## boxkiller (Apr 13, 2021)

Another vote for RecTec. I have the Rt-700 and can't say enough good things about it.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 13, 2021)

What is your Masterbuilt  and what are its issues? They can be brought back to life at a reasonable price if your talking the electric MES 30 or 40.


----------



## mike243 (Apr 13, 2021)

He didnt say he had problems with it, he stated his grill was falling apart, love my PB for 3 years now


----------



## jgagner (Apr 13, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> What is your Masterbuilt  and what are its issues? They can be brought back to life at a reasonable price if your talking the electric MES 30 or 40.


I have no issue with my Masterbuilt. Just looking to upgrade because my grill is falling apart.


----------



## civilsmoker (Apr 13, 2021)

Out of the 3 grills you mentioned, I'm going to just share 3 pics.....1 each from the list above to add some perspective.....

First one....Traeger....If you have ever really used a pellet grill you will know that what is shown below isn't reality 







Second one....ZGrill...Just study this picture (I'M NOT GOING TO COMMENT)....This is NOT in anyway reality not to mention just wrong!!!!!!






Third Pit Boss.....Ok this is reality.....keeping your burner pot clean is a bit of a PIA.....so props to PB.........






So just a few more pics to consider.....

I do have a baby Green Mountain Grill and have many friends that have them........Reality 






RecTec...WiFi control.......Reality






Camp Chef........standing around at a distance enjoying a drink waiting for the cook, (Camp Chef also had a burner pot clean out so props)....Reality






So after sharing just a bit of marketing you can choose for your self on who you would trust.......


----------



## kruizer (Apr 13, 2021)

Another vote for the Camp Chef.


----------



## GrtQtrGrillMan (Apr 13, 2021)

No votes for Traeger?  Just curious.  I was looking at the camp chef and the traeger silverton 620.  Went with the 620, price and the brand name.  I found their wifi to be horrible but then also found the same complaints with the wifi on the Camp Chef...I wonder if they use the same technology under the hood.  The issue, at least for now is on the initial setup.  I could not get the traeger wifi to connect to my home network until I dragged it into the house close enough to the router.  That was suggested by a traeger tech...look closely at the wifi if that is important to anyone,,,check the forums for issues...


----------



## Grillgoon (Apr 13, 2021)

I recommend the RT-700 as well. I love mine. Whatever you do stay away from Z Grill.


----------



## Apparition (Apr 21, 2021)

Other - MAK


----------

